#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copying Excel tables from Powerpoint to an Excel file

## Azul

Hi,

I have to work with large powerpoint presentations in which Excel tables are embedded by some one else. As I need to do perform calculations on the numbers in the Excel sheets, is a way for me to programmatically export the tables to an Excel spreadsheet?

Thanks in advance.

----------

